# Alerts without emails?



## Steve Fatula (Jan 13, 2019)

i want to see all alerts via the alerts link on top of tug, but no emails. How?


----------



## breezez (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t get emails...  if you click on alerts in pop up their is a preference for alerts.   All mine are checked.  

Don’t know if this will help or not.  I really didn’t see anywhere to turn on or off emails.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 14, 2019)

Alerts are all checked for mine as well, and there is a preference under preferences that says "and receive email notifications of replies" and mine is not checked, but I get an email for each and every alert. Not sure where to turn it off!


----------



## Panina (Jan 14, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Alerts are all checked for mine as well, and there is a preference under preferences that says "and receive email notifications of replies" and mine is not checked, but I get an email for each and every alert. Not sure where to turn it off!


This is how I have mine set, I get all alerts and no email.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

which email notifications are you getting (that you dont want)?

just watched forum/thread replies or posts?  or something else?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't want any email for replies to a watched thread, but I DO want alerts to show up on TUG. Panina shows her auto watch as unchecked, I do want to auto watch, I just don't want the emails. That second box is unchecked on mine and I expected that to stop them but it does not.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

hmm..mine is setup the same way (box not checked) and I do not get alert emails like that..only the forum alerts themselves.  i will have to look into this further.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

note that looking in your account preferences I do see that you have it configured to automatically watch and get alerts for any threads you create or reply to...perhaps its just these that are triggering the emails as you are somehow "auto-subscribing" to any thread you participate in?

(i have that feature turned off on my settings, its the only difference I can find sofar)


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 14, 2019)

Alerts, I define alerts as being the "alert" link in the top right of the tug web forum, where it shows how many alerts you have. I DO want those, if I reply to any thread, I want to be subscribed, and I want to know someone responded via that alert. What I do not want is an email for every single time someone responds to a watched thread. 

is that possible? Without an email, and, without an alert on your site, I'd have no idea someone responded.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

it should be yes, without that first box checked (either of them)

it just wouldnt "automatically" watch threads etc and send you email alerts.  afaik you still get alerts in the top corner to any replies to your posts etc (at least thats how mine works)

you will likely need to go in and "unsubscribe" to the various watched threads that you wish to stop getting email alerts for as a test.  I dont think that any setting within your profile will prevent those from sending you email notifications once you have already subscribed to them...but it should be easy to test.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

I think perhaps it may be a terminology thing.

alert should only describe whats on the forum...an email notification should be a totally different item (at least if im reading it correctly)

I do NOT choose to auto subscribe to any forum post, or thread I type/create/edit/etc...that setting is turned off..and thus I get no email notifications about them (only the one or two forums I actively subscribe to).

however even without subscribing I still get forum ALERTS (ie top right hand corner) for any post/reply/conversation/etc on threads that I have replied to if someone quotes/replies to one of my posts directly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

ok this setting might work for you (hopefully its a user setting not an admin one)

if you click at the top of the page "watched threads" or "watched forums" you should see a drop down menu at the bottom that would allow you to disable email alerts to whatever thread/forum you wish.

it appears you can check one or as many as you like etc to configure all at once.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 14, 2019)

I think it is terminology, so, Panina is correct. Subscribing refers to email, alerts refers to on site. I have adjusted the 18 pages of threads I was subscribed to (there is a link in the upper right for manage threads that allowed me to do so in one simple click). We shall see!

Thanks all.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 14, 2019)

The setting to automatically subscribe to emails for watched thread is under preferences (*not *alert preferences):
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?account/preferences



Note, this preference applies at the time you create or reply to a thread, so changing this setting *doesn't* apply retroactively.

To change the email setting for existing watched thread/forums, you have to click Watched Thread or Forums:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?watched/threads
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?watched/forums

From there you can enable or disable email notifications for all watched threads/forums or selected thread/forums.


----------



## Panina (Jan 14, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I think it is terminology, so, Panina is correct. Subscribing refers to email, alerts refers to on site. I have adjusted the 18 pages of threads I was subscribed to (there is a link in the upper right for manage threads that allowed me to do so in one simple click). We shall see!
> 
> Thanks all.


The way I showed you my set up, is what you are looking for. If I wasn’t getting all my alerts without emails, I would have been confused on how to set it up.  The terminology on selecting is confusing.  Hopefully it works for you like it has for me.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 15, 2019)

Now that it seems to work as I wanted, thank you all, how to I NOT get in alert for a thread I responded to, but drags on and on and on? I tried "ignore thread", didn't seem to stop the alerts unless it takes a bit to take effect?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2019)

likely going ot have to go into "Watched threads" and disable the alert for that thread individually.

I believe with the settings above you are automatically subscribing to any thread you post or reply to?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2019)

You are notified of replies to watched threads and/or forums.  "Ignore thread" just avoids showing it to you, but doesn't change the back end stuff.  To stop getting notified, you need to UN-watch the thread or forum in question.  

While logged on, click on your name in the blue bar near the top of the page.
In the left column, click on *Watched Threads*.
You may have some unread watched threads so click on *Show all watched threads*.
Click the box for one or more thread you no longer want to watch.
In the drop-down picklist below the thread list, choose *Stop Watching Threads*.
Click the *GO* button.
*OR ...
*
When viewing a watched thread, just click *Unwatch Thread* above the top post on the page.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 15, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> likely going ot have to go into "Watched threads" and disable the alert for that thread individually.
> 
> I believe with the settings above you are automatically subscribing to any thread you post or reply to?



I do not have automatically watched turned on any more.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 15, 2019)

I used to get a daily summary of the sighting forum. Now I get a separate email for every post in that forum. How do i go back to the daily summary ?


----------

